# HS precision stock questions



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I just received my HS precision pro serie 2000 stock for my Remington 700.
This is my first time I am replacing a stock. 
I don't know if its me, but I find the quality of the finish poor.
Here are some pics, let me know what you guys think.


















Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

Here there is 2 small holes


















Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

For $345 I expected something of a better finish

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

can't tell for sure but it looks a little off.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have used a couple of there stocks and they all were grate.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd send your pics to them with a polite email letting them know of your concerns, see what they have to say. Perhaps quality control was out to lunch that day. Just be honest, to the point, and respectful.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Im with don on this one


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Who did you buy this from ? Unfortunately some places sell items that were seconds and then try to pass them off as factory finish. HS Precision is known for their high quality. They're used on some of the top competition and sniper rifles. I would definitely let them know how you feel. Good luck and I'm sure they'll make it right !


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I have tried to send an email using hs website since yesterday but it doenst go thru....

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I bought the stock grom Stocky stock


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Really ? Dang, they have the Savage models on sale now too. Just looked at them last night. Hope it's a fluke !

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.stockysstocks.com/servlet/Service

Here are instructions to return it to Stockysstocks, if they won't help ...see below

https://www.hsprecis.../shop2/contacts
Try this link...You can leave them a message at HS. They should help you no matter what dealer you bought it from if the seller won't help you out.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I called Hs to let them know that the "contact us"on their website doesnt work and was able to get an e-mail address, I sent an e-mail to Josh with the pic and he said that the "rough"look on the inside is normal and nothing to worry about, that if I still want to send it back it will be no problems.
again this is the first stock that I bought, so I have no experience on how it is supposed to look, I dont want to send back a product if it is actually fine and to get another one that will look just the same..
from the pics , do you guys see something wrong or it is just the way its supposed to be ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wish i could help, I've never used an aftermarket stock. I do know that the synthetics that i have are not all rough inside.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I have been very busy and also broke a rib..
The 2nd email I sent to hs didn't get a reply.
The e-mail I sent to stocky (with the pics) never got a reply.
So, I'm going to send it back,

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OUCH ! I hope you are feeling better. Good luck resolving this.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, hope you feel better soon. Sounds like bad luck all the way around. Hopefully they get you the stock you're wanting. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Wish I had found this thread sooner!! I see the issues you have with the stock. But they really aren't issues. I see nothing in your pics that is "out of line" or that will affect the accuracy, or life of the stock. I personally wouldn't hesitate to bolt that sucker up and take it to the range.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

My B&C Medalist from Stocky's was flawless inside and out. Bolted right up with zero issues. Obviously HSP believes that your stock would be fine to use. I still can't believe customer service wouldn't address any issues though. I paid for mine on Tuesday and received it Friday. I must have been a lucky one.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

